
Ancient genomics is recasting the story of the Americas’ first residents - pulisse
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-07374-1
======
readhn
"Scientists discerned that groups crossed the Bering land bridge from Siberia
into present-day Alaska and then moved steadily south as the last Ice Age
ended. Humans carrying artefacts from a culture known as Clovis, including
sophisticated projectile points, began to populate the interior of North
America around 13,000 years ago. For decades, researchers thought that people
associated with this culture were the continents’ first inhabitants.

But the discovery of ‘pre-Clovis’ settlements — including a nearly
15,000-year-old site at the southern tip of Chile — pointed to an even earlier
wave of migration to the Americas, presumably also over the Bering land
bridge."

I think we should be reminded of these simple historical facts over and over.
Lets not forget our history and that truly we are all ONE - Asians, Americans,
Russians etc. We come from the same home and born from the same parents.

~~~
all2
There's an excellent book that narrates the most current research in this
area. I don't typically read history books for fun, but this one was rather
gripping:

[https://www.amazon.com/1491-Second-Revelations-Americas-
Colu...](https://www.amazon.com/1491-Second-Revelations-Americas-Columbus-
ebook/dp/B000JMKVE4/)

------
timonoko
"Some came over the Atlantic 10000 years ago":
[http://www.paabo.ca/uirala/uini-
seagoingskinboats.html](http://www.paabo.ca/uirala/uini-
seagoingskinboats.html)

------
wyck
"Presumably also over the Bering land bridge" , certainly a big presumption
giving that boats are a preferred means of long distance travel, but proving
as such so far back must be practically impossible.

~~~
throwaway2048
Compounding this, sites that would have been coastal in those times are
submerged due to sea level rise.

